# Citation Number Mishap



## supra90turbo (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
Just joined in hopes you all could shed a bit of light on a subject for me.

Received a ticket via certified mail stating I was in xx location going 50mph in a 25mph zone on my motorcycle, however I was with my parents 70+ miles away at the time of the offense, and have receipt to prove such claims.
Not quite sure how this all came to be, but I'm sure the Magistrate will be able to see that this is a case of mistaken identity and drop the citation.

Received my Court Hearing Notice, time, date, and Citation Number all on it as per usual.

Two days later, I receive a letter from the Registry/EOT stating that my license will be revoked by roughly this time next month if I don't pay that ticket plus late charges!!!

I match it up to my Court Summons and to the photocopy I took of the Citation that was mailed to me and much to my chagrin, the letter I received from the Registry/EOT has a different citation number on it!

Am I going to be fighting a losing battle? I'm afraid that I'm going to lose my license either way, I mean I know that I can't be charged twice per double jeopardy, however I feel as if this ticket may put me over my surcharges allowed...

My court date is scheduled before the payment of the "defaulted" citation is due, should I bring it up in court? I have a feeling the Magistrate won't care much for my story.

I really hope somebody can help me out here, I'm quite confused and very worried that this is all going to go very badly as my daily commute is 90+ miles and I absolutely _cannot _afford to lose my license/job...

I appreciate any and all help and/or advice and please keep it constructive.

Thank You,
Kurt


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Good Luck Mr Cobain........ Ms Love stole your rent and citation money to buy Heroin


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

supra90turbo said:


> Received a ticket via certified mail stating I was in xx location going 50mph in a 25mph zone on my motorcycle, however I was with my parents 70+ miles away at the time of the offense, and have receipt to prove such claims.


This motorcyle? In Gardner? HAHAHA


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

supra90turbo said:


> I appreciate any and all help and/or advice and please keep it constructive.
> 
> Thank You,
> Kurt


What if I don't?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Another genius with a super-anonymous...er, SUPRA-anonymous...username that will most certainly not tie him/her to idiotic comments made on other forums...

Good call MPR, you made me want to look...


----------



## supra90turbo (Jun 28, 2009)

Not trying to be anonymous, aka using the same username as other forums, and even providing my real name. I have nothing to hide, that is indeed my motorcycle. The offense was not issued in Gardner, however.

mtc: I did not neglect an earlier citation, it appears as if the issuing department submitted two identical citations, but mailed me only one of them. 

I only imagined that you guys would be able to help, not criticize. Perhaps I was wrong.

Yes, mpr, that is my bike. But it did not happen in Gardner. Doesn't take much to bring that picture up as it's on the first page of a Google search. I'm not trying to be anonymous, hence the universal username and real first name provided.
I was simply hoping that someone in the force would be able to recognize something like this as a mishap and point me in the right direction as I am not sure where to even start.

mtc: Thank you for the honest answer.
tuna: That's your perogative
DNorth: I don't think of myself as a genius, nor do I feel I make idiotic comments on other forums. I don't quite know how you've got me figured out so quick, but I can assure you that you're wrong.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry, it's a bit of a sport around here. To your credit, and my surprise, there were no Youtube videos of wheelies and stuff. However, about that tilted up plate...










And to use a quote from your post on the "supramania" forums,

Quote:
Originally Posted by *supra90turbo* 
_Holy crap guys...
The search button is at the top of the page.
I don't want to be rude, but this stuff has been covered 100x already._


----------



## supra90turbo (Jun 28, 2009)

The plate is perfectly visible from behind, legal, and lit. I made sure of it. 

That post of mine that you quoted shouldn't surprise anyone who frequents a forum of any type. If you're insinuating that quote is an "idiotic comment", i will have to disagree.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe what he was trying to say is that you question or similar questions have been asked here before and you should take your own advice and use the search. 

As for your original question, sure it is possible that you were given a citation in error. That is for the court to decide, bring what you have and see what happens.


----------



## supra90turbo (Jun 28, 2009)

jett: For me to take my own advice and search wouldn't yield much result.
I'm sure people do get mistaken, and receive incorrect citations. This is not my problem any longer...

What I'm concerned about it that there is a duplicate citation, with a whole different citation number that I never received, which I somehow defaulted on and I'm expected to pay before this time next month. This citation is only 3 numbers off, comes from the same department, is for the same date, time, amount, and description.

In short, my dilemma is: Why would they write two identical tickets, mail one to me, and hold me responsible for both?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Have you tried contacting the department and asking them?


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> Have you tried contacting the department and asking them?


This was the first thing I thought of after reading this post. However, that would make too much sense, and common sense gets lost at times.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Here's an idea. Next time you see blue lights, pull over. It will save you from receiving citations in the mail, and the Officer who wrote it won't be so pissed off that he mails two copies to you.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

you might try buying a slower motorcycle, or removing all but 1st gear. 

it seems that you've accepted that you deserve the first ticket, just not the duplicate? did you give up on the 'i was 70+ miles away' bit?


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I know if it was me I wouldn't be dilly dallying on the computer. I would be going to the issuing department and getting the correct citation number and then probably taking a trip to the registry to, in person, see what they have for info, then thirdly, when you go to court bring all the paperwork you have with you. When you are done w/court follow back up with the registry to make sure your license has not already been revoked. Just a thought, do what you want though.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

lpwpd722 said:


> I know if it was me I wouldn't be dilly dallying on the computer. I would be going to the issuing department and getting the correct citation number and then probably taking a trip to the registry to, in person, see what they have for info, then thirdly, when you go to court bring all the paperwork you have with you. When you are done w/court follow back up with the registry to make sure your license has not already been revoked. Just a thought, do what you want though.


 Common sense...just aint that common


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Asked and answered here but my two cents recommend you grow up and get ride of the rice rocket to avoid these childish issues in the future. You may be stuck with the outdated Supra for financial reasons, but have some pride before the issuing PD is scraping you up off the asphalt.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

*As for your original question, sure it is possible that you were given a citation in error. That is for the court to decide, bring what you have and see what happens.*

Maybe you, or "whomever" it was that was driving your bike at the time, committed sufficient violations of Mass General Laws in seperate places in town XX, by more than one officer and you were issued citations by both officers. Check the ID numbers to see if they may be different.

*The plate is perfectly visible from behind, legal, and lit. I made sure of it. :grin:*

Well if this is true, how do you dispute that the vehicle in question is yours?? Go find some naive soul to blow smoke up their backside. When you ask someone to help you out you don't piss on their boots when someone tells you an honest answer that you don't want to hear.

My opinion....I presume Supra refers to the Toyota sports car...you got your rice rocket motorcycle that you obviously have had the plate brought to your attention by some police officer....and I would be my shirt you're familiar with traffic sessions in Gardner District Court. Long story short ....STOP DRIVING LIKE AN ASS !! We hear this same sob story from ricers all the time, then you post on other forums how you got away with this....this cop is dumb and bought this....whatever....you wanted to play...now you're going to pay.


----------

